# Little Jade-- Our white Leopard tortoise



## bouaboua (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear All:

I'm a new comer of having tortoise as pet. My wife and I just love to having them around and take care of them. We learned so much from this website. We like to share one of our precious Leopard tortoise, "Little Jade" is his name which is due to the color of his carapace. He been trained and tamed of my wife, she can have him lay in her lap and pat his head, scratch his lags. he will not retreat back to his shell or fight. We love him so much and try to provide a good home and health living style for him. May God bless us all. Thank you for looking!!


----------



## keepergale (Dec 10, 2013)

That is a beautiful tortoise you have there.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow. Little Jade is awesome. And what a lovely little face. That shell is so blonde, so white ... so white jade! Thanks for sharing! Love! : )


----------



## wellington (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello and Welcome. Beautiful leopard. So glad your enjoying Jade as much as the rest of us enjoy ours. They do steal your heart as quick as lightning.


----------



## shanu303 (Dec 11, 2013)

really gorgeous tort


----------



## gieseygirly (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice looking!


----------



## Elohi (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow! That is really a spectacular little leopard. Gorgeous!


----------



## diamondbp (Dec 11, 2013)

Just stunning in all regards!


----------



## Dobby The Tortoise (Dec 11, 2013)

He's soooooooooooo pretty!!


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 11, 2013)

He is beautiful! Love his coloring. And his name.


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 11, 2013)

What a spectacular beauty! I have never seen a leopard so white before [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] Amazing shell.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 11, 2013)

wellington said:


> Hello and Welcome. Beautiful leopard. So glad your enjoying Jade as much as the rest of us enjoy ours. They do steal your heart as quick as lightning.



I'm grateful to found this forum and learned so much from you all. Thank you all for sharing your experience here so a new comer/member can learn and benefit from it. 

Money is cheap but a life is precious.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 11, 2013)

Curious, this is what I found out about white jade. Jade is considered lucky is some parts of the world ...

White or Cream Jade: Helps one direct their energy to its most advantageous outlet. Helps filter out distraction and allows you to envision the best result of a given situation. Also suggested for the eyes. (No duh, look how eye candy that little tortoise is).

... soooooo ... if y'all will excuse me now, I am running, not walking, directing my energy to get a lottery ticket! Not stopping anywhere along the way. My eyes are wide open and I see a lottery win so I can someday have a tortoise education place. Thank you Little Jade! : )


----------



## wellington (Dec 11, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Curious, this is what I found out about white jade. Jade is considered lucky is some parts of the world ...
> 
> White or Cream Jade: Helps one direct their energy to its most advantageous outlet. Helps filter out distraction and allows you to envision the best result of a given situation. Also suggested for the eyes. (No duh, look how eye candy that little tortoise is).
> 
> ... soooooo ... if y'all will excuse me now, I am running, not walking, directing my energy to get a lottery ticket! Not stopping anywhere along the way. My eyes are wide open and I see a lottery win so I can someday have a tortoise education place. Thank you Little Jade! : )



LOL, let us know how it works for you. Be sure to get Jade a great gift, of food of course, if you win


----------



## pam (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Elohi (Dec 11, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Curious, this is what I found out about white jade. Jade is considered lucky is some parts of the world ...
> 
> White or Cream Jade: Helps one direct their energy to its most advantageous outlet. Helps filter out distraction and allows you to envision the best result of a given situation. Also suggested for the eyes. (No duh, look how eye candy that little tortoise is).
> 
> ... soooooo ... if y'all will excuse me now, I am running, not walking, directing my energy to get a lottery ticket! Not stopping anywhere along the way. My eyes are wide open and I see a lottery win so I can someday have a tortoise education place. Thank you Little Jade! : )



Hehehehe!! If you win, remember me! :0P


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 11, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Curious, this is what I found out about white jade. Jade is considered lucky is some parts of the world ...
> 
> White or Cream Jade: Helps one direct their energy to its most advantageous outlet. Helps filter out distraction and allows you to envision the best result of a given situation. Also suggested for the eyes. (No duh, look how eye candy that little tortoise is).
> 
> ... soooooo ... if y'all will excuse me now, I am running, not walking, directing my energy to get a lottery ticket! Not stopping anywhere along the way. My eyes are wide open and I see a lottery win so I can someday have a tortoise education place. Thank you Little Jade! : )



-----------------------------------------------------
I'm grateful for your reply. We never know our Little Jade have such power. By your reply, you already a winner in my eye. So let me know when your Tortoise educational park opens, we will take Little Jade for a visit, he may like so much of your park and don't want to leave, so he may just stay to bring you more luck and success.


Here are few more of our Little Jade and his friend in a afternoon sun bath.












Thank you for looking and all the reply.


----------



## junozhou (Dec 11, 2013)

what a nice little guy


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay sweet Little Jade, and fellow tortoise peeps, I did it. Mega Millions is up to 400M. I asked the universe to help us get a tortoise education place out here by Disneyland. Sooooo, come Friday the 13th, we.shall.see. And note: I pretty much never play the lottery. I was inspired by Little Jade and just went with it. Why not, right? One never knows ...


----------



## edwardbo (Dec 11, 2013)

where in the world did that beautiful tortoise come from?,have any of you ever seen such a thing?.....


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 11, 2013)

edwardbo said:


> where in the world did that beautiful tortoise come from?,have any of you ever seen such a thing?.....



Why it's junohzou's baby! Isn't it stunning? Everyone loves it! So different. 

I wonder junohzou, do you know what area of Africa your baby comes from, possibly?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice lil white Leo' ....reminds me of Ol' Miss Millie Vanilli...


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Very nice lil white Leo' ....reminds me of Ol' Miss Millie Vanilli...



I did a Vanilli search. OMG, yes! But of course you have a lovely one too, Mr. N2TORTS, and how! Love.Them.All. : )


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 11, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Okay sweet Little Jade, and fellow tortoise peeps, I did it. Mega Millions is up to 400M. I asked the universe to help us get a tortoise education place out here by Disneyland. Sooooo, come Friday the 13th, we.shall.see. And note: I pretty much never play the lottery. I was inspired by Little Jade and just went with it. Why not, right? One never knows ...




Next to the Disneyland is the right idea. by Friday the 13th, it will be 500M, maybe BeeBee*BeeLeaves can just take over the Disneyland. We will call it Beetort'sland.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 11, 2013)

buoabuoa, can you believe it? That is insane an amount. It's an awful lot, that is for sure.

I wanted to ask you, how old is Little Jade? And do you happen to know from where the parents may have originated from, in Africa? I asked above but messed up and wrote the name of an admirer, not to you, the admired. My bad. Also, the shell is lovely. Did you raise Little Jade in hot and humid methods? Little Jade has a very knowing face. : )


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 11, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> buoabuoa, can you believe it? That is insane an amount. It's an awful lot, that is for sure.
> 
> I wanted to ask you, how old is Little Jade? And do you happen to know from where the parents may have originated from, in Africa? I asked above but messed up and wrote the name of an admirer, not to you, the admired. My bad. Also, the shell is lovely. Did you raise Little Jade in hot and humid methods? Little Jade has a very knowing face. : )



Dear BeeBee:

I acquired him in July this year when I attended a local Reptile Show, I bought it from a dealer that also a sponsor of this forum. I asked how old is Little Jade, he said he is about 4 years old. Where is he came from? who are the parents? I don't know, maybe I can ask the owner again. 

Some of the people I show my Little Jade to said he must raised in a low UVB, high humidity environment. some of them said he must raised in a high protein, fast growing diet. I have no idea is how he was raise.

We took him out for sun bath twice a day, at least 90 mins each time as weather, temperature permit. we feed him mostly fresh dark greens and dry grass which we use a old juicer to make those hay/dry grass into almost power like fine pieces and Some commercial tortoise feeds.

He still maintain his color so far. if he was raised in a high speed growth diet, not anymore with us. If he is raised in a low UVB or no UVB condition before. not anymore with us.

If he turn into different color because how we take care of him, no longer as white as this. It will be perfectly fine with my wife and I. We want him to be happy and healthy.


----------



## rayneygirl (Dec 11, 2013)

wow, gorgeous!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 15, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> buoabuoa, can you believe it? That is insane an amount. It's an awful lot, that is for sure.
> 
> I wanted to ask you, how old is Little Jade? And do you happen to know from where the parents may have originated from, in Africa? I asked above but messed up and wrote the name of an admirer, not to you, the admired. My bad. Also, the shell is lovely. Did you raise Little Jade in hot and humid methods? Little Jade has a very knowing face. : )



Hi BeeBee:

When the Beetortsland going to be open? I know you won the Jackpot last night. Can you offer me a job as Tortoise Keeper?


----------



## TortieLuver (Dec 15, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 10, 2014)

Little Jade is feeding in her lap. 

After a 30 mins soaks. My wife put little jade in her lap and put a leaf of green in front of him. 

He don't mind where are the food served......................










How can you not LOVE them???


----------



## bigred (Jan 10, 2014)

Really beautiful tort


----------



## hdeaver1 (Jul 15, 2014)

We bought our white leopard tortoise in February of this year. The owner had two others with it from the same parents. Ours was the only white one the others were darker.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 15, 2014)

hdeaver1 said:


> We bought our white leopard tortoise in February of this year. The owner had two others with it from the same parents. Ours was the only white one the others were darker.


May I ask you to share some photo of your new torts?? Also congrats for the new addition of the family.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 15, 2014)

Any new pictures Steven?


----------



## hdeaver1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gladly  I just posted these in a different section, but here they are: The picture of Tortellini on the Costco card was 5 months ago, and then the one with the tape measure was yesterday. Isn't he/she beautiful?


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 15, 2014)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!


hdeaver1 said:


> Gladly  I just posted these in a different section, but here they are: The picture of Tortellini on the Costco card was 5 months ago, and then the one with the tape measure was yesterday. Isn't he/she beautiful?



WOW, WOW, WOW! !! ! 

Yours are much prettier then our little Jade. Congrats.........Let me see if I can find your other thread and make sure you keep us posted on this beautiful little guy.


----------



## sibi (Jul 15, 2014)

Truly magnificent specimen. I would buy one in a heartbeat!
Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdeaver1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, as soon as I saw him I knew that he was our tortoise. I will continue to take pictures every so often to update everyone on his growth and development.


----------

